# So, what are you reading in 2018?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For reference:

The 2017 thread

The 2016 thread

The 2015 thread

The 2014 thread

The 2013 thread

The 2012 thread

The 2011 thread

The 2010 thread

So, what are you reading this year?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm starting the year off with Practical Magic.



I set my GoodReads challenge goal to a reasonable 50 this year. I used to manage over 100 a year but last year I just couldn't do it, and stressed about the challenge until I finally just dropped it down to 0 so I wouldn't have to see it taunting me lol. I read 60 last year so 50 should be doable this year.

I plan to reread The Stand at some point.



and I want to finish Justin Cronin's trilogy (once I buy the last book and reread the first book)


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I'm re-reading this GEM: Handbook to Higher Consciousness by Ken Keyes Jr.


----------



## NedMarcus (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm reading Robin Hobb's Assassin's Quest. Then I'll be on to the Liveship's trilogy.


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

My goal is to read 4999 books in 2018. Unbelievable? Someone told me if you wish to go up to the top of the mountain, you'll pass half of the way at least! I've finished The Magic of Oz, Better writing right now! Now I'm reading Harry Potter: The Chamber of Secrets. You-know-who wrote it)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wanted to read more than last year, but I am already off to a bad start. I am being defeated by cedar/juniper pollens. I never was allergic until I moved here and even then, I don't get very sniffy, but my eyes get dry and its hard to read for long sessions. I have some other side effects I never knew could be from pollens. 

Anywho, only 2 books in so far in the new year.

I just finished this one


I love this series. Still early into it so I have a few more to go. Thankfully. 

594 pages of pageturning, twisting layers of about everything. Doesn't feel like reading 600 pages though, goes by fast. Now that is what I mean when I say I like stories with meat on them, not short stuff. I like to dig in. 
I always feel like I am there with these books and I like the setting being in britain. Still looking for more mysteries set in britain, not in the US.

I am starting the next in the St. Mary's series. I think.
A trail through time. I can't pull up the link in link maker for some reason.

i have a few library loans lined up I have to read after it.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_The Rabbit Back Literature Society_, a strange and enchanting Finnish book a friend recommended several years ago. Described aptly as "Twin Peaks meets the Brothers Grimm", it is very good, in a clever, unsentimental and twisted sort of way.


----------



## kattomic (Sep 11, 2016)

I just started City of Brass by S.A. Chakraborty. She is sublime at descriptions of food and clothing and the world-building is mesmerizing.


----------



## Webesser (Jan 13, 2018)

I just started the Justin Cronin's trilogy. Its really good so far.


----------



## Orchid6 (Jan 16, 2018)

Finishing up with Hugo's The Man Who Laughs in French, continuing with Tolstoy's Anna Karenina in Russian, and planning to start Chateaubriand's Atala and Rene.


----------



## Nikolas TorVald (Sep 15, 2017)

Prince of Nothing series, maybe Senlin Ascends. I don't have a great idea of what I'm doing this year. At least not yet.


----------



## Lata Koundal (Aug 22, 2017)

I'll reread the books by Rhonda Byne. These are amazing.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

I started the year with a history book on the American revolution.


----------



## CF WELBURN (May 4, 2015)

Slowly making my way through the Gollancz Fantasy Masterworks and really loving a bit of Elric at the moment. I've also got a few Jack Vance and Guy Gavriel Kay lined up as well as the latest Robin Hobb trilogy... just not enough time...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

This is the second book in the series. I read the first earlier this week. It is a historical mystery series.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Elizabeth's Spymaster: Francis Walsingham and the Secret War That Saved England by Robert Hutchinson

I'm enjoying this one quite a lot so far. Hutchinson obviously did a ton of period research for it.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The City and The Stars by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Hate U Give by Angie Thomas


----------



## carlhackman (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm reading a lot of historical fiction at the moment, especially if set in medieval, England. I also love humorous fantasy and keep going back to Terry Pratchett; a huge influence for me. Favorite authors I'll be looking out for this year are Angus Donald. Michael Jecks, Andrew Buckley and a few others I have on my radar. Too many books and not enough time to read them all LOL


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Queens of the Conquest: England's Medieval Queens Book One by Alison Weir

I must admit that I'm having problems with this one. I've enjoyed several of Weir's history books before, but there's not a lot of documentary evidence for the time period she covers in The Queens of the Conquest, and there must be at least 100 pages that describe only bequests to monestaries and nunneries. These parts should have been edited out for being incredibly boring. But if you can read around the dull bits, there's worthwhile information inside.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I recently read:
 The Braque Connection (Book 3) (Genevieve Lenard) by Estelle Ryan. The third in the series - recommended to me by several members here - and I think I'm enjoying it more as I get into it and get to know the characters. An unusual main character and intelligent, well thought out plots that get your brain working. There are about 12 books to date but I'm price watching before I buy and so far have managed to get all the first three for free. Having said that they are good enough I'd be willing to pay for them if no freebies were forthcoming.

On the other hand:
 Artemis by Andy Weir is proving to be a bit tedious. I loved Andy Weir's first book _The Martian_ - the book was way better than the movie - but I'm struggling with this one to the point where I'm not even sure I want to finish it. I'm particularly missing the humour of the previous book - Jazz Bashara isn't as entertaining as Mark Watney. As a side note, I'll be interested to see what Hollywood makes of this if they decide to make a movie - a non US centric moonbase and a female Saudi muslim as the main protaganist isn't really standard blockbuster material, refreshing though it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did find _Artemis_ got better the further in you got . . . but I agree it wasn't as good as _The Martian_. Not sure how far you've gotten, but I'd stay stick with it a bit longer. I will note that I borrowed it from the library because I had no intention of paying $13.99 for it.

I'm just finishing up  The Strangler Vine (A Blake and Avery Novel) which is also a library borrow . . . I'm enjoying it -- big epic novel sort of a cross between H. Rider Haggard and E.M. Forster with a dollop of Conan Doyle for good measure.


----------



## Kyle Bell (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm currently reading The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler. I love hard-boiled murder mysteries. If anyone has any recommendations to provide pertaining to great mystery novels, I'm all ears.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

King's Mistress, Queen's Servant: The Life and Times of Henrietta Howard by Tracy Borman

There must be something cathartic about reading an account of a disastrous life, because this was an enjoyable biography.


----------



## EthelindaW (Jul 13, 2017)

I've read a few books so far this year, so far my favorite fiction was the third book in the Dragonoak series, _Gall & Wormwood_, by Sam Farren.

For non-fiction, _The Gift of Fear_ by Gavin de Becker was _fascinating_, and I also enjoyed _Into Your Tent_, which is a biography of my favorite old school sci-fi writer, Eric Frank Russell.


----------



## cameronwaynesmith (Jun 28, 2017)

I just started Mistborn a few days ago. Great book so far. Wish I had more time to read!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

A Wrinkle in Time by Madeleine L'Engle










Stamped from the Beginning: The Definitive History of Racist Ideas in America by Ibram X. Kendi


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_West with the Night_ by Beryl Markham, an intrepid, eccentric and unconventional woman of many talents. Great book, wonderfully written. I enjoyed every word.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I just started it and am enjoying it so far.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Qadesh 1300 BC: Clash of the Warrior Kings (Osprey Military Campaign Series)

This was the first battle in human history of which we have enough documentation for a historian to write more than just a few sketchy notes about. I read it because I wanted to find out what happened, and it turns out Ramses II of Egypt won the battle against the Hittites but lost the peace. Ramses' forces were so damaged afterwards that he had to retreat and leave the field to his enemies. Furthermore, the land of Canaan, which was then under Egyptian rule, erupted in revolt when they realized how weak the Pharaoh was. All in all, Ramses had a very bad war.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished Practical Magic and a reread of The Stand.

Then I read The Signs of the Zodiac series by Vicki Pettersson. 


and Soulminder by Timothy Zahn


and now I'm starting on The Strange and Beautiful Sorrows of Ava Lavender


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Last night I finished *The Summer Tree*, the first book in the "Fionovar Tapestry" series. It was a quite interesting and surprising story. It looks like I have another series that I'm going to have to read at some point. For now, though, I'm going to pause for a few days, and then start on something lighter...


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Aristotle and Dante Discover the Secrets of the Universe by Benjamin Alire Sáenz


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

The White King: Charles I, Traitor, Murderer, Martyr by Leanda de Lisle

This one's pretty good. I've read another book by the author and liked it. De Lisle is pro-Charles, though it's plain from the text that Charles made the mistake of shaking down the nobility and other wealthy men for a foreign war they didn't want to pay for, and he lost a lot of goodwill with this illegal maneuver. He also supported Archbishop Laud's efforts to have all the original Catholic church lands, lost in the Reformation, returned to the English Protestant church to strengthen it.

This second proposal enraged the nobility, because those lands had ended up in their hands, and by Charles' reign the nobility had owned them for a century. De Lisle indicates the English Civil Wars began as an elite vs. elite fight, with religious issues being only part of the quarrel. However, religion gradually become more prominent and took over the quarrel later.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

A Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Last night I finished *Etiquette & Espionage*, the first book in Gail Carriger's "Finishing School" series. Quite fun and breezy, much like her "Parasol Protectorate" series. I have the second one on my iPhone, so I think I'll read it next, and get to the other two in that series later.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

[/]
I just started A Pillar of Iron. I am about 25 percent into it. The first 10 percent was slow going but better now. I bought it a couple months ago for .55 cents.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

1Q84 by Haruki Murakami


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Earlier today I finished *Curtsies & Conspiracies*, the second book in Gail Carriger's Finishing School series. It was a rollicking good time. A good bit of action in the story. A character from the Parasol Protectorate series popped up, which was fun.

I'll get back to the series a bit later. For now, my plan is to read a longer novel next...


----------



## bruno.carlos.santos84 (Apr 30, 2018)

Is Karin Slaughter stuff any good?

Enviado de meu Moto G (5S) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday evening I finished *The Assassin's Apprentice* by Robin Hobb, the first book in her "Farseer Trilogy." It was quite an interesting and engaging novel. The world was unique, as was the magic, and the story was fairly compelling. I hoping I can get to the rest of the trilogy sometime. For now, though, I have one more book that I bought over the holidays to read.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Today I finished *Throne of Jade*, the second Temeraire novel. I enjoyed it, though it wasn't quite as fast-paced as the first book. Still, I do want to continue with the series. It's interesting to read a fantasy series set in alternate-history Napoleonic Wars. My next read will be a novella that's given me the idea for an upcoming story I'll be writing soon.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

RobertLCollins said:


> Last night I finished *Etiquette & Espionage*, the first book in Gail Carriger's "Finishing School" series. Quite fun and breezy, much like her "Parasol Protectorate" series. I have the second one on my iPhone, so I think I'll read it next, and get to the other two in that series later.


You reminded me to read another in the Parasol series by this author. I read the first and really liked it. But like many other books and series, I forget. I started like 300 series, so I guess that is normal. . Sometimes I need a push, or be reminded to move it up the list. Its why I like Fictfact. So I can put them in order and fish a series out from the bottom.

I am reading this one right now, 11th in the Inspectory Lynley series. 
I love love this series, but some of the entries are tough to read. But still total page turners. Brilliant. I thought previous ones are long, but this one? Woah.

When you read 368 pages and are still only a 3rd into a book.


----------



## dcwjr_73 (May 15, 2018)

The Eternity Code by Eoin Colfer. Third book in the Artemis Fowl series.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Panic Room by Robert Goddard. I've read pretty much all of Robert Goddard's books over the years and although he still writes pretty good mystery / thrillers, they're not as good now as the early ones were when their originality often had me saying 'wow' at regular intervals. This one irritated because it constantly swapped between a third person POV and a first person present POV (my least favourite). Also in the Kindle version the latter was in a fixed font that I didn't like and unlike the rest of the book couldn't be changed.

 An Argumentation of Historians (The Chronicles of St Mary's Series Book 9)
 The Battersea Barricades: A Chronicles of St Mary's Short Story both by Jodi Taylor. I know some of the US fans of this series have stopped following it after the problems with formatting of a previous book which is a shame as the saga of St Mary's continues apace. The first of these is a full length novel, a large part of which sees Max cut off from the others, but still managing to get in trouble as usual. Although the story it covers is completed for the most part, it still finishes on a bit of a cliffhanger after a bang on the head (don't ask) gives Max a moment of insight - so now I'm (not so) patiently waiting for the next book. The second is a short which covers the back story of some of the older ladies at St. Mary's and fills in some of the details only previously hinted at. There's also another short coming out in July I believe.

 The King's Justice (A Stanton and Barling Mystery Book 1) by E.M. Powell. A Kindle First choice for May (in the UK at least). Enjoyable enough historical mystery, though a bit slow going to begin with and a lot of exposition at the end - telling rather than showing. An interesting insight into 12th century justice, some of which seems totally ridiculous and unacceptable from our modern viewpoint, but nevertheless forms the basis for today's judicial systems. Not top notch but a pleasant enough read.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday evening I finished *Michael Kohlhaas* by Heinrich von Kliest. It's an influential German novella published around 1810. Among the works inspired by it are the novel Ragtime and the film based on it. I came across the story at TV Tropes. The plot has inspired a fantasy story I'm planning on writing, so I decided to real the novella.

It's quite the read. It's very much a story of how corruption among the nobility causes rebellion among common folk. There are also instances of mistakes made that end up complicating the story further. Yet there's also this mysterious fortune teller, who may actually be able to see the future, and how that complicates the plot towards the end, which gives a fantasy twist to an otherwise realistic work. I found the ebook in a collection of German classics at Project Gutenberg.

I've read through all the books I acquired last year. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to take another run at a classic I paused in my reading, or if I'm going to buy some new ebooks. I have writing to do, so I'll take some time to think about it...


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I just finished:



No Cake, No Jam: Hardship and happiness in wartime London

This is a memoir of Marian Hughes' childhood. She and her siblings grew up with a sociopathic mother and lived a hand-to-mouth existence, skipping out on rent payments, living in a field for months on end, and being put in orphanage and taken out again by their awful mother. Meanwhile, the children are forced to steal food and money to survive. But in the end, the children escape the clutches of their mother and are able to make more normal lives for themselves. It was good, dramatic reading. It was heartening to see children able to survive this sort of background.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

_Bringing Columbia Home_, the story of the recovery effort following the_ Columbia_ space shuttle accident. Really good NF read.

https://t.co/xtTaSwXmTy


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Chariots of The Gods_ by Erich von Däniken

A pleasingly crazy read re. about how the gods of the distant past were interplanetary travellers. Written in 1968, though, so the casual sexism is pretty jarring.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mrs.Roosevelt's Confidante by Susan Elia MacNeal for my book club.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday evening I finished *Waistcoats & Weaponry*, the third book in Gail Carriger's "Finishing School" series. Lots of fun! I liked how the plot moved in one direction, then ramped up and took a turn in the last quarter of the book. The characters are great as well. I hope to start on the last book in the series this weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My local library -- Arlington County, VA -- is doing a summer "Big Book" club, aka #ohboytolstoy. It really is meant to run all summer. There's a reading schedule and they're hoping to have a movie showing at the end. There is a FB group and a hashtag for twitter, a podcast that the librarians are doing, and weekly group discussions.

Anyone can join -- we just started as of the beginning of the month. Don't need to be local. Here's the website: https://library.arlingtonva.us/explore/for-readers/book-clubs/big-book-club-oh-boy-tolstoy/


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Road to Jonestown: Jim Jones and Peoples Temple_ by Jeff Guinn










Very enjoyable.


----------



## BFEditing (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm currently reading Genius Foods. I am now afraid to eat anything that comes from a box or jar.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Infinite Love is the Only Truth: Everything Else is Illusion_ by David Icke


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Last night I finished *Manners & Mutiny*, the fourth & final book in Gail Carriger's "Finishing School" series. It had slow but dramatic start, then accelerated towards a rousing finish. There was a warm happy ending that I wanted and needed. I enjoyed how this and last book planted seeds for the "Parasol Protectorate" books. And there were the exploding fake desserts. I plan to move on from that to the final book in a more serious series, probably starting next week.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Mary, Queen of Scots, and the Murder of Lord Darnley by Alison Weir

I thought the research was good, but I was not happy about the writing. The book needed the hand of a tough-minded editor.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday evening I finished *The Custodian of Marvels* by Rod Duncan, the third book is his "Fall of the Gas-Lit Empire" trilogy. This was a quite enjoyable book, and gave me more insight into the world, which I'd have to say is more alternate-history than steampunk. It began as a mystery about a book, then turned to revenge, then to a heist. Overall I quite liked this series. The author is writing more books in this universe. I'd like to know his next series ends before investing in it. That means I'll move on to another book next. Not quite decided which just yet...


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Extra Ordinary Life of Frank Derrick Age 81_ by J.B. Morrison










_Dietland_ by Sarai Walker


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Banished: Surviving My Years in the Westboro Baptist Church_ by Lauren Drain


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday I finished *Royal Assassin*, the second book in Robin Hobb's "Farseer Trilogy." It was a really good novel. Took some turns I wasn't expecting, especially towards the end. I read *Assassin's Apprentice*, the first book in the trilogy, earlier this year. I'm going to wait a few days before starting on the third and final book, *Assassin's Quest*.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry_ by Rachel Joyce


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_H is for Hawk_ by Helen Macdonald


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday I finished *Assassin's Quest*, the third book Robin Hobb's _Farseer Trilogy_. An interesting and satisfying conclusion to the trilogy. Also nicely odd at times. I haven't run across that much when it comes to magic or to visiting the ruins of an ancient fantasy culture. Kept me reading as I wanted to know the explanations for what the characters were seeing. Not quite sure what I'll read next. I'll have to check prices before I spend my pennies.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

Currently reading Wintercraft (YA), quite enjoyable, and about to start Memoirs of A Geisha.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Love Song of Miss Queenie Hennessy_ by Rachel Joyce


----------



## haruver (Aug 2, 2018)

100 Years of Solitude. Such a nice book. I've never read books on magic-realism genre before so this is totally new for me. I think the translation in English is very well written!! Wish I understand Spanish as it's probably even written more beautifully.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Miseducation of Cameron Post_ by Emily M. Danforth


----------



## John B (Aug 29, 2018)

The Andalucian Friend by Alexander Söderberg is a great read. Character driven tale of detectives and Spanish and German mafia characters behaving badly in Sweden.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Night Watch by Sarah Waters










_edited -- added link -- Ann_


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi, all. There's a lot of variety in this thread, and I think I may be able to diversify my taste if I go through this thread more carefully.

Anyhow, I am currently reading Magic Seeds by VS Naipaul. I haven't read a lot of his works, but I've decided to have a go since I heard of his recent passing. I really like Magic Seeds. He must have been 65+ when he wrote this, and it shows: his observations are caustic and unsettling, but not entirely amiss. Next I wish to read some of Doris Lessing's works.
Coursework: On the other hand, I am unfortunate enough to have strict advisors and instructors, and I am reading a *lot* of college-level Earth Science. But I'm learning a lot, and I'm even beginning to like the discipline, so I'm not complaining--at least not yet.


----------



## kaimason (Sep 7, 2018)

The last five Reacher novels, again, starting from Past Tense.
And at least five from Agatha Christie. The ones which I haven't read yet.
Joona Linna series by Lars Kepler
Millennium Series by Stieg Larsson


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

I am most of the way through the Elfhome series by Wen Spencer.


----------



## D_Lovely (Sep 5, 2018)

I've already read, Ayn Rand Atlas Shrugged.  It's amazing book....
I advise you!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid_ by Bill Bryson


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

I just finished books 1-3 in the Elfhome series in the past couple weeks.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Last night I finished reading *Howl's Moving Castle*. Another fun read! Not sure what I'll start on next...


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Behind Her Eyes by Sarah Pinborough










10% in. A promising psychological thriller.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Wait for Me!: Memoirs by Deborah Mitford

I just finished this one. Written by the youngest of the notorious Mitford sisters, I enjoyed it quite a bit. I think Deborah writes just as well as either Nancy or Jessica Mitford.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

#16 in this series. Only 900 pages this time. I got this 



I like meaty books. And they are long, but they don't feel like it. Everything is important in these books. One of them was over 1000 pages long and I felt the same. Still though, even I take a while to finish those. . 3 days instead of 1.

I am also watching the series on TV, like that too. Differently though. Now just to find another mystery series as intricate as this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read all the Reacher books.

Now I'm working through C J Box's Joe Pickett's series. Just finished book 14. Here's a link to the first one:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished this book. I highly recommend it, off to see what else is around by this author.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Avis Black said:


> Wait for Me!: Memoirs by Deborah Mitford
> 
> I just finished this one. Written by the youngest of the notorious Mitford sisters, I enjoyed it quite a bit. I think Deborah writes just as well as either Nancy or Jessica Mitford.


I don't think the Mitford sisters are notorious enough--I don't know who they are. Off to Google...

EDIT: Ah! Am now educated. https://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2016/04/the-mitford-sisters-enduring-fascination


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just finished this book. I highly recommend it, off to see what else is around by this author.


And for me, I thought it was only o.k. Didn't really work for me. 

OTOH, I just started  and it's looking very promising.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just finished this book. I highly recommend it, off to see what else is around by this author.


Looks interested. I'd have given it a peak if any of my libraries had it. But none of the 3 do. Its a hatchette title so that might explain it. $9.99 is a bit much for a maybe, or just period.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Looks interested. I'd have given it a peak if any of my libraries had it. But none of the 3 do. Its a hatchette title so that might explain it. $9.99 is a bit much for a maybe, or just period.


Hmmmm.... I got it at my library. Can you put in a request? You can at my library. I did get a notice not long ago that a book I'd requested they buy was now available.

Betsy


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Man in the High Castle_ by Philip K. Dick


----------



## SW Southwick (Oct 1, 2018)

The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand for maybe the eleventh time. Never gets old. Howard Roark against the world...and the world loses.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SW Southwick said:


> The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand for maybe the eleventh time. Never gets old. Howard Roark against the world...and the world loses.


Welcome to KBoards! And I love Ayn Rand's books.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Red Tent_ by Anita Diamant










It's a fleshed out story of a minor biblical character from Genesis, called Dinah, painting a picture of women's lives in those times.


----------



## Sven (Oct 15, 2018)

I almost finished ''Rich dad, Poor dad'' and I have to say it's quite the eye-opener. I like how the author explains the differences between assets and liabilites and how we can make our money work for us instead of the other way around.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Cloud Atlas_ by David Mitchell


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Life Was Simpler Then by Loula Grace Erdman

I recently finished this memoir and enjoyed it quite a lot. It's about the author's childhood in a rural community back in the early part of the 20th century. I think it would be a good recommendation for anyone who likes the Little House on the Prairie books.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Gun Seller_ by Hugh Laurie


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Twopence to Cross the Mersey by Helen Forrester

 Shoes Were For Sunday by Molly Weir

These are both memoirs about poverty-stricken childhoods and both were very good. Forrester's book, in fact, was absolutely riveting. Forrester grew up in Liverpool during the depression of the 1930s, and neither of her desperate parents could find work or support their seven children. Unemployment in Liverpool during this decade actually hit 31%.

Weir's was spent in Glasgow a decade earlier, and though she had no father around, she had a capable mother and grandmother to look after herself and her siblings, and her memoir is more upbeat. Both books are the first book in a series.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Boy in the Striped Pajamas_ by John Boyne


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Night_ by Elie Wiesel


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_A Big Boy Did It and Ran Away_ by Christopher Brookmyre


----------



## fruct0se (Nov 28, 2018)

I have started to read "One hundred years of Solitude", by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. This is the book is a bit difficult to follow because of all the names, but truly magical. I haven't finished yet, but not many pages left!


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

by Margaret Powell
Below Stairs: The Classic Kitchen Maid's Memoir That Inspired "Upstairs, Downstairs" and "Downton Abbey"

I finished this recently, and it was a well-done book that was an enjoyable read.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Universe Versus Alex Woods_ by Gavin Extence


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

2018 is drawing to a close, and I'm happy with the books I've read so far this year. I resolved to read both fiction and non-fiction this year, and I've been able to do so.

Currently reading: Haruki Murakami's "A Wild Sheep Chase." I'd picked this up a few years back, but I never finished it. I'm revisiting this now, and it is truly remarkable. One of his earlier works and part of a quirky trilogy (the "Rat Trilogy"), this is an inviting and well-complied mishmash. There is philosophy; slapstick, ironic humor; and thoroughly memorable metaphors. For instance, there's this: "In the aquarium of my memory, it is always late autumn." I am almost done, and I only wish the book were longer.
*Non-fiction*: I've been reading a fair bit of psychology, and I quite like the discipline, although I find organizational psychology derivative, dry, and too bloated with corporate speak. Currently reading: Fundamentals of Abnormal Psychology (8th Edition).


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

As I wait for my library card to arrive, I'm currently reading Born In Fire by K.F. Breene. I found it while perusing the free section on Amazon for urban fantasy. Besides it having the same sexual/romantic tropes as the other free books I've read, the worldbuilding is solid and the pacing is good.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Recent reads. Bitter Gold hearts was a re-read, I am repeating a favored series.others were allfor the first time. Leaving Gold Hearts aside, I really enjoyed the Nero Wolfe book, the others were all good but not great.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Preferred Risk_ by Frederik Pohl & Lester del Rey


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Hidden Life of Trees: What They Feel, How They Communicate - Discoveries from a Secret World_ by Peter Wohlleben


----------



## Bernadette B. (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi. I am reading "Team of Rivals." It's about leadership and it's a very long book. My new year's resolution would be to finish it in 2019.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

by Frank Dikötter

Mao's Great Famine: The History of China's Most Devastating Catastrophe, 1958-1962

I'd been meaning to get around to this for some time, and I'm glad I did. It was a very good book that documents the massive scale of the mess very well.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Herland_ by Charlotte Perkins Gilman


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Effective Javascript: 68 Specific Ways to Harness the Power of JavaScript_ by David Herman


----------

